
Wall Street vision of Yahoo [pdf] - babuskov
http://www.wsj.com/public/resources/documents/yahoopresentation.pdf
======
imprudent
Besides gobbling up Tumblr and reorganizing its news services, I didn't see
that many things going upwards as far as the overall brand goes. The only real
step in the modern way of things (from a user perspective) was the Yahoo News
app, but it also gained little traction. The mailing service is still way
behind anyone considers user-friendly, which makes it hard to penetrate the
main stream audience. The only good thing for a potential buyer is the
audience, which is still massive. Mayer likely won't last long.

